# KDS Detailing - Hypercars / Supercars / Classic cars



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

It's that time of year again.

*Hyper cars / Supercars / classic cars all at one event. *

The Event.

http://www.wiltonclassicandsupercars.co.uk/

The build-up preview video to the Show.​





The video features this car,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211841

Since then a transformation has taken place on the Veyron, visually and audibly.​




Photos Here,

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...&mid=0&nmt=BugARTi+Veyron+-+Wilton+House+WCS+​
So the reason for the thread, it's an invite to come along and say to the KDS Detailing Team.

Every year we are there supporting the show in as many ways as possible.

It's a great day for everyone, at amazing location with stunning array of vehicles and something not to be missed.

To tempt you more of reasons to pop along to the day here are a very few high lights from the KDS teams 2011 day at the Wilton house show.




































































































Inside information tells me this year's show is planned to be on a much large scale too.

KDS involvement is many of the KDS customers and friends will be part of the display, some show here.










Full thread detail of the Ford GT here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178076

This car a write of KDS gold detail










Along with this car










Featured here for a later date.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255991

Some of the cars on the KDS Detailing Stand last year include these cars pre detailed in readiness for the Show .



































































































































































OH the KDS Detailing stand too.














































Keeping the cars dust free during the show





































Near the end of the day was the speech and prize giving.

The main men behind the day










Me having an interview










And lastly this year will be a hypercar that was with KDS for over 2 months.

This one from last year










Has had the special treatment from KDS detailing of an entire FULL re-paint / colour coding and wheel colour change.

Small tease of whats to come here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265330

Its now looking like this.
































































Sitting nicely outside the KDS workshop with some of its family.










If you do attend the show please come over to the KDS Stand say hi and discuss at leisure anything and everything its why we are there.

Hope to see you there :thumb:

Best regards Kelly


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks amazing Kelly, just wish it wasnt so far...

Can't wait to see the full Enzo write-up, any idea when we'll see it ?


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

If only this was closer


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Actually just checked and it's only just over 2 hours away so I might see if the old boy and brother fancy a day out


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Amazing thread!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, we forgot about this show. Its only 30mins from home so will see you there...


----------



## niney (Mar 5, 2008)

I shall be there  i'm taking my dad. Looks like a superb day out! Look forward to meeting you KDS!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Would love to go but bit far for me, shame


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like a great event, considering Concours d'Elegance never went through it's great to see another high end event.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Stunning cars. 

I wish I was rich.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

So one car now ready for show.





































kelly


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Report, report!


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow looks like a cracking show

Might see if i can pop along to this one (other plans pending)


----------

